# Goat breed identification help



## Maggie17 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi everyone,

We got this girl yesterday at an Amish auction.  They didnt have any information on what breed she it. Any thoughts?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 11, 2017)

How old is she?
How much does she weigh?
How tall is she at the withers?
I think she is mixed breed
Maybe some Alpine?


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jun 20, 2017)

My first guess would also be alpine mix.


----------



## goatgurl (Jun 21, 2017)

if she is a full sized kid I would also say alpine or alpine mix.  if she is a little gal them i'd be guessing Nigerian dwarf or mix.  what ever she is, she's cute.


----------



## AmberLops (Apr 1, 2019)

I would say Alpine or Alpine mix...she's adorable!


----------

